# Aktualisierung WOW Datenbank/Itemliste



## Darkmatus (14. November 2016)

Aloha,

 

mir ist heute aufgefallen das in der WOW Datenbank Items aus Legion nicht auf tauchen. Festgestellt habe ich das bei einem Item meines Hexenmeisters (Maske des Manadiebes).

Wie es scheint ist auch das XML mit den Items nicht aktuell. Zumindest erscheinen die neuen Items nicht bei meinem Parser 

Oder hat sich die Adresse geändert? Ich gehe immer noch auf http://wowdata.buffed.de/xml/itemlist.xml finde aber auch nichts anderes,

Ach und mir ist gerade aufgefallen das bei einem Aufruf von z.B. http://wowdata.buffed.de/xml/i44234.xml ein 403 Forbidden kommt.

 

Viele Grüße,

Darkmatus


----------



## Aun (14. November 2016)

soweit ich das noch rekapitulieren kann hat buffed nicht mehr den zugriff wie damals. es werden seitens blizz seiten ala wowhead eher supported


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2016)

Die XML-Dateien sind wieder aufrufbar. Aber Legion-Inhalte wirst du leider momentan nicht bei uns finden. Wir haben die Weiterentwicklung aus diversen Gründen aktuell auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Darkmatus (14. November 2016)

Danke Zam,

schade das die auf Eis liegt. Muss ich mir wohl einen neuen Parser bauen.


----------

